# GTO Replacement? Pontiac G8 Sedan



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

go check out the Pontiac site...the 2008 G8 is pretty sweet!!! 6.0l V8, 362hp.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't like the rear end of the G8. The taillights are odd. but thank you god for bringing a new rear wheel drive platform to gm


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

It's obviously a replacement of the GTO...and this one has TONS of options to go with the power. I predict the same price range, but with all the options and goodies, they will sell more.


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

The G8 is a great looking replacement for the GTO. It is at the forefront of rear drive Zeta platformed vehicles coming out from GM. Too bad they detuned the 6.0 to less than 400HP, other than that I've got no complaints. :cheers :cool


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, no, it's not a replacement... there'll be a GTO. Thank God... I want to see the GTO name return as soon as possible. It just wont be '08. '09-'10 is when it should appear, along with the other Zeta's from Chevy and Buick, along with the rumored Cadillac DTS (WTF? Why wouldn't that be on the Sigma platform like the other Caddy's besides the XLR and Slade?)


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, it even has slotted rotors. I saw it at the auto show, and it’s sweet. Still, out of all GM cars at the auto show, the Cady should get an award for biggest turnaround. They’ve come a long way in the last few years.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> I don't like the rear end of the G8. The taillights are odd. but thank you god for bringing a new rear wheel drive platform to gm



I agree. Sharp looking car, hate the rearend. Too Honda Accordish for my liking.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

i hope it looks as good in person as in photos , wifes lease is up in a year she liked the pics ,also 4 drs and alot cheaper then a cts v


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Not having looked at the Holden version of the G8, I think the rear end looks a lot like the Grand Prix. Call me crazy.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking forward to it. Really want to wife to get one -- which instantly means she'll hate everything about it.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I guess I'm the only one a little disappointed. To me, it looks almost like the GTO, the G6, the Gran Prix, etc. etc. Not much differentiation except under the hood.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

It's supposed to be replacing the Grand Prix


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree 
I don't think they care to relpace the goat.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Im pretty sure the G8 engine isn't an LS motor. Its from a different engine family, just our displacements are the same


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Bring all the Holdens over IMO they got all the fun cars its like they build the car around the engine.I want a ute.


----------



## hergtotoy (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, the G8 is the replacement for the Grandi Prix GXP. This is according to the G8 deput in Chicago.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

How could one complain on the looks of this car. ITS SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!! This car will be an instant HIT for GM I will bet an 05 GTO on it :lol: Think of a sedan on the market that is priced in the 25-30k range and pushes out almost 400 ponies with all the bells and whistles not happening no way. Good work General....


----------



## jonaphn (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's a great looking family car.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

what I don't understand is this:
There are two models, the 6 cylinder and the 8 cylinder.
Are they going to make the 6 a rear wheel drive? or a fwd?


----------

